
Compare Gun Death Rates: The U.S. Is in a Different World - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/14/upshot/compare-these-gun-death-rates-the-us-is-in-a-different-world.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-abc-region&region=span-abc-region&WT.nav=span-abc-region
======
exar0815
Which Number s, sadly, are missing, are those of Switzerland and Finland. I
find it really interesting, because in Switzerland, every man mandatory serves
in the Army, and then takes his full-automatic gun and ammunition home with
himself. In Finland a lot of people have guns. Just because of animals in far
away Areas. Best comparison would be the numbers for Israel. Very low, even
though every man and woman who currently serves always carries his or her
Service rifle. All numbers are massively lower than in the US. For me, that
shows that not Guns are the Problem. It's the people carrying them.

~~~
JonRB
What isn't necessarily considered here is that (In Switzerland, at least) many
people don't actually have a loaded gun - Some places will offer to keep your
gun, ammunition or both in another location, which saves you having to secure
them &c. On top of that, everybody is necessarily trained to use said guns and
by extension trained to be responsible with them.

That said, I agree completely that the problem is not necessarily the presence
of guns.

------
eulji
I live in a country which has a strict gun control on its civilians (even if
you acquire a license). Yet those that have the money and connections ( and I
am not talking about mafia or really powerful individuals...I am talking
"upper middle class) can easily get the license or guns.

On top of that we export disabled guns that are easily modified to a normal
guns...and are of course affordable and easy to get by ...terrorists ?

I do not feel safer because we have a strict gun control. I am safe because my
country is insignificant.

------
elgabogringo
Yes, let's have gun control like France so we don't have anymore terrorist
shootings. Better yet, let's have even stricter gun control like Mexico so we
can be as safe as they are. /Sarc

9/11, the Boston Marathon, Fort Hood, the San Bernadino, and Orlando attacks
all had some things in common. Guns weren't one of them.

Why is it with every terrorist attack, the response from those in power isn't
to go after the ideology that is attacking us, but instead to attack our bill
of rights, the 1st, the 2nd, and the 4th ammendments, and restrict the rights
of Americans?

I'm tired of the stupid TSA searches at the airport that ruined air travel and
cost billions without stopping a single attack. I'm tired of the NSA having
warrant-less access to all my email, phone calls, and text messages. I'm tired
of a government - who I can't trust - telling me I don't have a right to
protect myself.

~~~
SomewhatLikely
How do you go after an ideology? A war on terror?

------
bdavisx
I think the real problem with discussing guns in the U.S. is that the issue is
muddled.

There's one problem, that causes two completely separate issues:

    
    
      The fact that you can *very easily* get a gun when you shouldn't be able to.
    

This allows gang members, terrorists and other criminals to obtain guns. And
it also allows mentally ill people to be able to obtain guns. In the Orlando
case, I guess both of these apply, and neither, since he was licensed.

Unlike many liberals (and I'm super liberal), I don't have any issue with most
people being able to get a gun. But I don't think that having to wait a while
(a few days or a few weeks) should be an issue, but it is with the NRA and
other gun advocates.

And I think that tracking a gun from initial manufacture thru the end of it's
life should be something that we do as well.

~~~
pigpaws
does that mean you're also agreeable to online tracking, maybe a 'license' to
get online?

~~~
unclenoriega
While you wait for a response, maybe you can expand on why you think it would
mean that.

~~~
pigpaws
If one is willing to have their 2nd amendment traced, it is only assumable
(and a matter of time until) the 1st amendment is traceable.

they're called 'slippery slopes' for a reason.

~~~
gingerrr
Yeah, and the "slippery slope" argument is called a fallacy for a reason.

~~~
pigpaws
history shows otherwise, even if 'philosophy' disagrees.

------
pigpaws
over 60% of 'gun deaths' in America are due to Suicide.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/upshot/gun-deaths-are-
most...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/upshot/gun-deaths-are-mostly-
suicides.html?_r=0)

[http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/05/24/suicides-
acc...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/05/24/suicides-account-for-
most-gun-deaths/)

Yet another inconvenient truth no one wants to talk about or even accept.

An 'unofficial' pole here on HN shows most people are in favor of 'death with
dignity' or "self-determination", but apparently as long as it doesn't involve
a loud noise and a mess.

~~~
Ujio
The article is specifically addressing the US's status as a significant
outlier WRT gun homicide. The article addresses your point that homicide
represents only a fraction of total gun deaths.

